

Should you fire the voice mail guy? - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/06/should-you-fire.html

======
bprater
Man, I love Godin. He's all about the showing, not the telling. He could have
said: "Your employees could be silently sabotaging your business. Take time to
review all systems and processes."

Instead he gives an elaborate story and really makes the concept stick.

